# Simple and Easy Knit Jacket Pattern (Free)



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/party-jacket.html


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you ! &#128512;


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

That will make a lovely sweater for the next two seasons over


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting, that's really a pretty jacket.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thannk you for sharing, pretty jacket


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

